# whites tree frogs got redleg?



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Had 3 young ones Down to 1 now,i maybe being a little unfair but would avoid sussexreptiles.co.uk where i got these.For them to fall so quickly i feel they must have had (i suspect redleg as they became very red on the belly and legs,listless and moving like they were drunk), before they got to me even though they seemed healthy for a week or so. I know theres nothing wrong with my husbandry,it is gutting but will start again with new ones from a better source and hope the remaining one stays healthy


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry to hear that.

have you got a pic as it may help to clarifie it it was red leg.


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

no i didn't think to take one, the second (same with the first)one was fine eating well etc then one morning still sitting at the bottom which they weren't doing,always went into a branch or something higher in the viv.stopped eating and just sat there within hours became very unstable and when put on his back unable to upright himself and struggling to move and legs outstretched.Also looked very red on the legs and belly


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

all 3 now gone too quick even to get to vet,pics of the last just before it passed away.every tree frog ive had has died from old age bar 1 or 2 escapies but even i'm questioning my husbandry yet these were in correct temps and brand new set ups so pretty sure they came with something nasty.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just been thro something similar. Kept finding my wee guy on the floor upside down. I also asked on here but too late as within 24 hrs he developed dreadful bloating and died. Here's a couple of pics of him, tho when he died he was much more bloated.

















Like you I can't see that I did anything wrong but I'm still going over and over it in my head doubting my care. I got 2 and the other one is OK so far, I too got them from a pet shop and altho I didn't think to ask I suspect they may have been WC.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Slinkies mum said:


> I've just been thro something similar. Kept finding my wee guy on the floor upside down. I also asked on here but too late as within 24 hrs he developed dreadful bloating and died. Here's a couple of pics of him, tho when he died he was much more bloated.
> image
> image
> 
> Like you I can't see that I did anything wrong but I'm still going over and over it in my head doubting my care. I got 2 and the other one is OK so far, I too got them from a pet shop and altho I didn't think to ask I suspect they may have been WC.


Due to White's being so popular in the pet trade for many years i highly doubt that any sold now are WC


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I pretty sure mine weren't wc, so does anyone know what this is and what causes it? it does seem to be a fairly common problem


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Slinkies mum said:


> I've just been thro something similar. Kept finding my wee guy on the floor upside down. I also asked on here but too late as within 24 hrs he developed dreadful bloating and died. Here's a couple of pics of him, tho when he died he was much more bloated.
> image
> image
> 
> Like you I can't see that I did anything wrong but I'm still going over and over it in my head doubting my care. I got 2 and the other one is OK so far, I too got them from a pet shop and altho I didn't think to ask I suspect they may have been WC.


I must admit all seemed healthy when first aquired, then one a week succumed to this illness,i'm an experienced keeper (although mainly with lizards) and checked everything so i know it must be something they came with.I had 3 grey tree frogs and the same thing happened, all came from sussexreptiles so i dont think it was coincidence. in 20 years never come across anything like it before and my other 2 greys are fine (bought from someone else) so i can come only to one conclusion. Only just started keeping tree frogs again after a few years without amphibians its been a very disappointing and frustrating way to start again. my last lot lasted a long time and died of age apart from 2 that escaped.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

What set-up did you have, substrate etc? and what set-up did they have in the shop? could be bloat caused by compaction or something similar. 

could even be a genetic fault in their breeding stock? if they are predisposed to disease then that would pass to offspring. But since the same happened with some grey's it would be more likely a husbandry problem or infectious disease..
Thats just a theory off the top of my head though, I don't want to start any rumours lol

This is why unexpected deaths should have a post mortem...


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

tomswel1 said:


> I must admit all seemed healthy when first aquired, then one a week succumed to this illness,i'm an experienced keeper (although mainly with lizards) and checked everything so i know it must be something they came with.I had 3 grey tree frogs and the same thing happened, all came from sussexreptiles so i dont think it was coincidence. in 20 years never come across anything like it before and my other 2 greys are fine (bought from someone else) so i can come only to one conclusion. Only just started keeping tree frogs again after a few years without amphibians its been a very disappointing and frustrating way to start again. my last lot lasted a long time and died of age apart from 2 that escaped.


DITTO....It's a few years since I've kept frogs too but never come across this B4. I'm going over and over everything I put in the tank, their temps, humidity etc. I took my wee guy to the vet (details of which are in my thread) and I think now that it was down to previous poor husbandry by the breeder/supplier which weakened their immune system leaving them susceptible to bacteria that they would normally be able to shrug off.
I suppose it's possible that they have been 'farmed' on a large scale for profit, it's a long shot, I mean you live in Sussex I'm in Yorkshire but it wouldn't be impossible for ours to have come from the same supplier. The age/size of the frogs and the time scale is sooooo close.
At the end of the day tho I doubt we will ever know. I am going back to the shop where I got mine at the weekend so I'll ask (nicely)the guy and see what he says.


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Darbz said:


> What set-up did you have, substrate etc? and what set-up did they have in the shop? could be bloat caused by compaction or something similar.
> 
> could even be a genetic fault in their breeding stock? if they are predisposed to disease then that would pass to offspring. But since the same happened with some grey's it would be more likely a husbandry problem or infectious disease..
> Thats just a theory off the top of my head though, I don't want to start any rumours lol
> ...


eco earth, 5% uv 87 degrees exo terra 18x18x18. Everything was brand new.Live and plastic plants, Droppings removed every day water (bottled) changed every day.when the 1st one died the others were removed to another setup to try and avoid the same but.........
As i say my other 2 greys are fine,same setup different supplier,sussexreptiles are an online supplier so what conditions they came from i dont know but suspect that may be the cause.


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Slinkies mum said:


> DITTO....It's a few years since I've kept frogs too but never come across this B4. I'm going over and over everything I put in the tank, their temps, humidity etc. I took my wee guy to the vet (details of which are in my thread) and I think now that it was down to previous poor husbandry by the breeder/supplier which weakened their immune system leaving them susceptible to bacteria that they would normally be able to shrug off.
> I suppose it's possible that they have been 'farmed' on a large scale for profit, it's a long shot, I mean you live in Sussex I'm in Yorkshire but it wouldn't be impossible for ours to have come from the same supplier. The age/size of the frogs and the time scale is sooooo close.
> At the end of the day tho I doubt we will ever know. I am going back to the shop where I got mine at the weekend so I'll ask (nicely)the guy and see what he says.


I'm actually in suffolk, the frogs came from sussexreptiles.co.uk.I've been in contact with them,they had problems with a batch of greys which they wouldn't ship due to health problems which sounds suspicious,unfortunately that was just after i got mine and dont seem to know the conditions the frogs were in before they got to them so they seem to get them without knowing much about where they're coming from,(wish i'd known that before).Though they say there supplier is normally very good but then they would.


----------

